# LYFT is making this harder than it should be.



## EzTripp (Aug 9, 2015)

My app is playing games . My first rider this morning showed as being 17 minutes away. I accepted the ride and the navigation started, the navigation came up and said 29 minutes to destination, and 2 cities away I might add. I attempted to call the rider but there is no way to do that on this app for some reason. So I head out because there is no way to cancel either it seems.

29 minutes into the trip as I am turning onto the road that was listed as his destination ( no house or building number, just a road) he cancels!!!!!!

I have had 3 pings with Lyft. The first was another night mare. The rider canceled 3 times before I stopped accepting his pings, ( with him being 23 minutes away I understood his not wanting to wait) which messed up my acceptance rating it seems. I turned off the app for 10 minutes thinking he would get a ride with someone since he obviously didn't want to wait for my arrival. When I turned it back on, "PING" him again. I decided to try one more time. I accepted and headed his way. 20 minutes into the trip, he canceled again!!!!! Now I am 20 minutes from home and have been on the road 40 minutes with no $$$. I turn off the navigation to go home the app shows him as still be a active pax even though I have received an email saying he canceled. So I cancel and get a notice that canceling will effect my acceptance rating. But what can I do?? After driving the 20 minutes back to my house I get a phone cal and it is the Pax wanting to know how far away I am??? He claimed his friend put in the request for him and must have been cancelling by accident. 

Second ride went smooth.

And the third is the one this morning.

2 of my 3 rides with Lyft have cost me out of pocket over $10 EACH in gas alone, not to mention wear and tear on my car and my bloody time. Each took over an hour of my time.

Questions:
1) Why did the app say 17 minutes and after accepting I learn it is over 29 minutes away??

2) How do I decline to accept calls that far away?

3)Why is there no way to contact the rider to avoid these kind of problems? I didn't have any contact info with the rider until he canceled, then a phone number appeared with the cancellation notice.


----------



## Ola (Sep 13, 2015)

Sorry to here about the situation you went through. There are so many reasons to difference in ETAs
1) your GPS can be set to go the fastest route or the shortest route, depending on which you choose, correlation with Lyft timing will vary
2) your GPS sometimes will phantom into consideration the state of traffic in your city, Lyft do not consider traffic when estimating and host of other reasons, but those two are surely critical 

I really don't know why you can't contact the rider. The little arrow to the top right is where you can either call or cancel. You can take a snapshot of what your app looks like when next you have a request and let's see. 

Lastly, due to the fact that you can't really tell where a request is coming from B4 accepting it, I am sorry but you just have to keep accepting the request and not cancel any, the rider will eventually do so when your icon is not moving towards them. But if you actually did accept and you don't wanna go towards that city, also you don't want it to count against you, switch off your phone after accepting let me stay off for 10 mins, then Lyft will consider you to be off coverage and will terminate the request the self, this way it does not affect your acceptance ratings

I hope this helps a bit
Lexy


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

In Chicago, Lyft's ETAs on the app were consistently HALF of the realistic ETA.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

EzTripp said:


> My app is playing games . My first rider this morning showed as being 17 minutes away. I accepted the ride and the navigation started, the navigation came up and said 29 minutes to destination, and 2 cities away I might add. I attempted to call the rider but there is no way to do that on this app for some reason. So I head out because there is no way to cancel either it seems.
> 
> 29 minutes into the trip as I am turning onto the road that was listed as his destination ( no house or building number, just a road) he cancels!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

WOW, I was just logging in to see if anyone else has had any problems since last night (Saturday night 9/19/15)

I to have had things change within the app. First this morning I tried to see my stats, so while online, I pushed the stats button (lower left hand corner). It came up with some Json error, and I tried this a couple times with same results. I then closed the app, opened it, and the button on the lower left hand corner was gone. I tried to get it from going into the menu from the upper right corner of Lyft app. No Driver stats.

Last night -- I ended up not driving with lyft at all.. as the first 3 requests I had... I sat for 5 minutes, tried to call, couldn't get through, cancelled, got $5 and left. Two of them send me an immediate message to my voice mail I left for them that they cancelled the LYFT almost immediately after requesting it. But the cancel never came through to the app. I was rather frustrated, and just did Uber last night as a result. 

This morning I can't even see my stats... haven't had a ping all morning with the app issues -- not sure if it's just no activity -- or if the app is messed up. 

On a good note -- I did like the update that came over yesterday that gives us much more real-time data on our bonus goals. But that's all F'd up now I'm sure as last night and today my acceptance rate has tanked as a result of all this. from 100% to 87% -- 

D


----------



## EzTripp (Aug 9, 2015)

My first ping today and when the navigation opens it is 49 MINUTES away. What the hell are they thinking??? I had 2 riders yesterday that were 30 minutes to them and then 30 minutes home and both trips were less than a mile to church.  I am losing money on every LYFT trip I have had but one and that was a profit of about $4.00 with just gas deducted. Evey other ping has cost me more in gas alone that the trip paid. Oh and the trip I took yesterday that was 29 minutes to them only to have them cancel when I was at their street , well I got paid zero for that, so a 58 minute round trip and not even a cancellation fee . With UBER if you drive for 5 minutes and they cancel you get $5.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Not sure where Hampton Roads is but it sounds like you're in a bad spot to be doing rideshare. I live about thirty minutes from Boston and usually drive into and around the city where requests are typically 5-10 minutes away. Near my home rides are typically 15-20 minutes away and much less frequent.

Lyft cancellation criteria are as follows: 

1) Pax cancels more than 5 minutes after driver accepts AND driver is within 5 minutes of orignal ETA. So no sitting in your living room accepting and waiting for pax to cancel to collect fee.
2) Driver arrives and taps "arrived". 5 minutes pass. Driver calls pax (this is done through menu at top right corner of app). Driver can then select cancel at same menu and should get a prompt to charge pax or not.

As a tip, you can also text pax by sending your text to the number Lyft has assigned you (when you call pax or they call you it is the number that shows up).

As was mentioned above, Lyft app doesn't have traffic data so the ETA can be vastly different when you switch to Waze or Google Maps.

If you get a far off request and don't want to accept just accept and call, explain actual ETA to pax and ask them to cancel. This won't affect your rate.

If a rider cancels on me more than once, the third time I accept and call them right away. Half the time this is a dummy that doesn't know how the app works or their address is wrong and they're trying to fix it. If they give me attitude I just let them know I'm going to report to Lyft.

As for tech difficulties, I picked up a software engineer sunday morning going home who had to rush into work because Amazon Services was down. He suspected that Lyft might use Amazon Services like many companies do and this caused the errors we all have seen that morning including the stats not showing, daily summaries being delayed, etc. He said once Amazon Services was back up each company would have to go through steps to get back full functionality. All my trips recorded fine, got Saturday summary last night and Sunday summary on time this morning.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

EzTripp said:


> My first ping today and when the navigation opens it is 49 MINUTES away. What the hell are they thinking??? I had 2 riders yesterday that were 30 minutes to them and then 30 minutes home and both trips were less than a mile to church.  I am losing money on every LYFT trip I have had but one and that was a profit of about $4.00 with just gas deducted. Evey other ping has cost me more in gas alone that the trip paid. Oh and the trip I took yesterday that was 29 minutes to them only to have them cancel when I was at their street , well I got paid zero for that, so a 58 minute round trip and not even a cancellation fee . With UBER if you drive for 5 minutes and they cancel you get $5.


Lyft policy is a bit different obviously -- They indicate you'll get a $5 if your within 5minutes of an ONE-TIME arrival. I read that to say if your closer than 5 minutes away and on time, you should get the $5 -- Is LYFT'S eta calculation flaws a way they can say you weren't on time? So they don't need to worry about the $5? Here is the policy from the help pages for LYFT - as you were on the street, and their ETA was wacked -- I'd submit a cancellation policy review on that ride...

*Cancellation Policy *
If you no longer need a ride, you may cancel it through the app. In certain cases, a cancellation fee will be applied in order to compensate the driver for time and gas spent.

To cancel a ride, tap the caret in the top right corner of the app, and select 'Cancel.'

*Types of Cancellation Fees*








*Passenger Cancellation Fee*

You're charged a $5 ($10 in New York and Boston) fee for canceling a ride if it meets the following criteria:


More than 5 minutes pass since you request the ride.
The driver is on time to arrive, within 5 minutes of the ETA.
For Lyft Line, you may be charged a $1 ($2 in New York City) fee if you cancel multiple requests within a short amount of time. At least two of those requests must get matched with another passenger for you to be charged the fee.

The only thing that prevented you from getting the cancellation fee is that you were NOT on time to arrive based on the original eta estimate. Which is lyft's fault, not yours.

Also, LYFT's reporting gives us little to go on to track down any of this. I find it very hard to match my reports to which rides are which -- where UBER, you can see the date/time of each ride, as well as the GPS route taken.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

More reasons to uninstall lyft app. What a joke of a company.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> More reasons to uninstall lyft app. What a joke of a company.


Any Uber driver who bashes Lyft like that has obviously has never driven for Lyft. I drive for both... Love them both, hate the both. For different reasons -- but the big one for me... They stand behind their DRIVERS far more than Uber does... That along with in app tipping -- Makes LYFT my preference. However, my location dictates that UBER is where the bulk of my rides from from -- at least for now. Lyft has just started operating here, and is ramping up quickly. WIth tips through the app (about 80% of the people tip) and higher fare rates, my LYFT fares average 30% to 40% more on average per fare.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Don Oldenburg said:


> Any Uber driver who bashes Lyft like that has obviously has never driven for Lyft. I drive for both... Love them both, hate the both. For different reasons -- but the big one for me... They stand behind their DRIVERS far more than Uber does... That along with in app tipping -- Makes LYFT my preference. However, my location dictates that UBER is where the bulk of my rides from from -- at least for now. Lyft has just started operating here, and is ramping up quickly. WIth tips through the app (about 80% of the people tip) and higher fare rates, my LYFT fares average 30% to 40% more on average per fare.


Glad lyft works out for you..

In Chicago lyft didn't work out for me. Rates are nearly identical. Pings are far less frequent. Don't know whether the Ping is prime time or not. And tips are a joke..


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Don Oldenburg said:


> Any Uber driver who bashes Lyft like that has obviously has never driven for Lyft. I drive for both... Love them both, hate the both. For different reasons -- but the big one for me... They stand behind their DRIVERS far more than Uber does... That along with in app tipping -- Makes LYFT my preference. However, my location dictates that UBER is where the bulk of my rides from from -- at least for now. Lyft has just started operating here, and is ramping up quickly. WIth tips through the app (about 80% of the people tip) and higher fare rates, my LYFT fares average 30% to 40% more on average per fare.


Bullshit. Lyft could give a rats ass about their drivers just like Uber. Yes, I drove for both. Now go back to "mentoring". You've got 8 new drivers to meet up with today for your bonus. Maybe 3 will actually show up


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Don Oldenburg said:


> Any Uber driver who bashes Lyft like that has obviously has never driven for Lyft. I drive for both... Love them both, hate the both. For different reasons -- but the big one for me... They stand behind their DRIVERS far more than Uber does... That along with in app tipping -- Makes LYFT my preference. However, my location dictates that UBER is where the bulk of my rides from from -- at least for now. Lyft has just started operating here, and is ramping up quickly. WIth tips through the app (about 80% of the people tip) and higher fare rates, my LYFT fares average 30% to 40% more on average per fare.


When I said pings are less frequent I wasn't kidding.. $35 per hour?? Haha. The image is from 2 weeks ago.

It was the last time I logged in.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

In my market, I start both apps. Uber has to be on top, and 99% of the time, Uber pings first.
Turn off Lyft. Deliver Uber pax.
Turn on Lyft. Uber pings first

Lather, rinse, repeat.

So, I decided yesterday to give Lyft a chance. I want Lyft to succeed, Ride share needs to have healthy competition to keep them from screwing us even more. I turned Uber off altogether and just accepted every Lyft ping, no matter how far to pickup.

Yesterday I made about 50% more than a typical Sunday using Lyft only, with fewer than average rides that were worth more money each. Plus 6 out of 8 riders tipped between 3 and 5 dollars according to this morning's report.

Monday morning Ubering is usually good for a couple dozen bucks, unless I get lucky and get an airport run for $34. I like to get home at 9am to spend an hour with my wife, take the dog for a run, then turn Uber back on for the afternoon rush into the after dinner doldrums of onesy twosey Monday until I give up. Early in the week is very slow for me here in Indianapolis.

This Monday morning on Lyft I made $60 (gross) in three rides before getting home at 9:30. I had to go further than I like to pick up, but Lyft users don't seem to mind waiting for me, and I get 40mpg so I'm not hurt too bad by a 10 mile pickup.

Especially when that pax wants to go from the suburbs to downtown. That trip on Uber is $17 gross. On Lyft it's $24 plus a 20% tip that reimburses the Lyft fee.

I'm making more money, and driving fewer passengers. The trade off is longer times between pings, and longer pickup distances.

Downside: *A LOT* more cancelled pings. Depending on where the ping was, (towards home) I will continue the route after the cancel for a little while... if they ping again I will grab it again. Cancel twice, and I'm turning the app off and getting a cup at Starbucks. Give it ten minutes, then hop on that sweet free Starbucks wifi until next ping.

It's only two days, so I'm not exactly going to sing the praises of Lyft over Uber. But... early indication is that I get more money and work less with Lyft. More downtime between pings, time I need to learn to manage so I don't waste money. I pull over, play an iPhone game, call someone, etc. Just not going to Uber away the dead time like I used to .

Uber gives me a lot of busy work, $6 rides. Lyft riders seem to need longer distance transport, but even the short distance rides that would be $6 on Uber are closer to $10 on Lyft.

I'll take six $10 rides over ten $6 rides *ANY DAY.*


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Bullshit. Lyft could give a rats ass about their drivers just like Uber. Yes, I drove for both. Now go back to "mentoring". You've got 8 new drivers to meet up with today for your bonus. Maybe 3 will actually show up


Easy "Oh My" -- 
I didn't reply to OP here to defend lyft or uber... As I said -- I do both, and I love them both, and hate them both.

I don't see Uber offering 20% bonus -- which means you keep 100% of your fares. If rates are almost the same in Chicago, that's fine and dandy. But when you add that 20% on top of that for the bonus -- it makes Lyft 20% more profitable over UBER. I get that Lyft isn't as busy as Uber. It's the same way here--what is stopping you from continuing to do both?

I don't see Uber sending me a package in the mail because I hit 100 rides. I don't see Uber giving us vouchers to give riders for free rides or cash discount for any ride (I'm not talking about referral codes). I've had my share of problem tickets with rider issues with both. Uber constantly pushes back and questioning how the rider could possibly be wrong. I can't tell you the last time Lyft made me feel like I had to defend my case against the rider.

And tipping with LYFT is a joke? Atleast tipping exists and is acknowledge with Lyft. Uber still spins the no-tipping policy. And 80% of my fares tip--if not more... that's hardly a joke.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> When I said pings are less frequent I wasn't kidding.. $35 per hour?? Haha. The image is from 2 weeks ago.
> 
> It was the last time I logged in.
> 
> View attachment 13717


What does that show? Except you logged in for an hour in the morning hours and didn't get a fare. Yeah, it's that way here also in the mornings. But I usually will have a small handful of rides. I don't go online in the morning to get fares -- I go online to get un-interrupted hours towards the bonus. I need 50 hours on the clock, and when I drive for both, I can't count on getting specific hours as I'm going on and offline with LYFT ever time I have an uber fare. So I have the app on in the morning when I don't expect to have a fare. Or when I'm out driving between appointments and errands.

To me, that 20% makes Lyft well worth while. If I could get the number of fares up to where I'm at with Uber -- then I'd possibly consider doing lyft entirely. But it's no where near that right now.

It's all good -- what works for me, may not work for you. What works for you, may not work for me. Doesn't mean either of these providers are better than the other. I believe if a company came out as a hibrid of the best of both -- it would clean house from top to bottom...


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Lyft is heavily dependent on your market. In Philadelphia they have been running a half-off fare sale for the past 5 weeks, continuing even until the Pope comes. I anticipate that high demand will continue, as they have heavily marketed to the large student population. Those guys are giving out their rider codes to each other like crazy, meaning a lot of people should be on free rides for the next month or so.

Business has been great, I rarely need to turn on Uber. However, Uber uses large, fixed surge areas that are much more profitable at times of high demand. Lyft uses small variably sized surge areas so your chances of getting a Prime Time fare are much smaller. Great for customers, crappy for us.

Thus, if Lyft is competitive in your market, my decision tree is this:

1) Is Uber surging over 1.8 in your area? Then Uber. I usually wait for 2x. Tips plus 10% bonus usually equates to 20% for me, so driving for Lyft is like driving for Uber on 1.2 surge all the time. Guarantees are just icing on the cake. As any surge less than 2x is likely to die fast, I usually ignore anything under 1.8 unless a major event is happening and the surge rates are going up rather than likely to die as a lot of clueless idiots drive into the surge areas.
2) Are you in the suburbs where no one knows about Lyft? Then run both, take first ping and cancel on Uber requests if you get a Lyft request within your driving range (10 mins for most of us.)
3) Are you in the ghetto where no one is going to tip you anyway? Then first ping.

Incidentally, Lyft pays $4 here on minimum fare rides because they don't include the SRF as part of the fare unlike Uber. Uber is always $3.20, which is pure exploitation of drivers.

Otherwise Lyft all day every day.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Don Oldenburg said:


> Also, LYFT's reporting gives us little to go on to track down any of this. I find it very hard to match my reports to which rides are which


They are listed in order on your daily summary. While I do like Uber's in app display of trips I gladly trade that feature for the other perks of Lyft.



Oh My said:


> Bullshit. Lyft could give a rats ass about their drivers just like Uber. Yes, I drove for both. Now go back to "mentoring". You've got 8 new drivers to meet up with today for your bonus. Maybe 3 will actually show up


I have to object here, too. 

Paying us 1 minute after we arrive vs making us wait for free. 
Charging same commission for Plus whereas Uber charges more for XL
Whole cancelation fee going to driver
In app tipping function
Giving commission back to drivers
Rates are higher (in my city anyways)
Having an actual emergency line you can call
Allowing drivers to block riders by giving 3 stars
Partnerships with businesses you actually want to buy from
These are all the ways I can think of that Lyft strikes a better balance between rider and driver satisfaction. They may not have drivers as their top priority, but they certainly make you feel less screwed over.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

This is exactly what I see every day.... I still haven't been able to hang up the "uber" hat yet .. I think that day will come though...



DieselkW said:


> Downside: *A LOT* more cancelled pings. Depending on where the ping was, (towards home) I will continue the route after the cancel for a little while... if they ping again I will grab it again. Cancel twice, and I'm turning the app off and getting a cup at Starbucks. Give it ten minutes, then hop on that sweet free Starbucks wifi until next ping.
> 
> I'll take six $10 rides over ten $6 rides *ANY DAY.*


Yes, just as we don't like to drive 25 miles to pickup a fare, they don't want to wait 30 minutes either... So I see many more cancels -- usually on the long pickups. I got into the habit of calling them and asking them before I head towards them. I accept, and call -- if they are find waiting for 30 minutes, and if the fare is a descent size... not around the corner to the 7-eleven. I will go get them. I'm sure Lyft will have issues with the number of phone calls eventually -- but until then... I call every riders over 10 minutes away. And sometimes over 5 minutes.


BostonBarry said:


> They are listed in order on your daily summary. While I do like Uber's in app display of trips I gladly trade that feature for the other perks of Lyft.
> 
> I have to object here, too.
> 
> ...


 *NOD*


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> They are listed in order on your daily summary. While I do like Uber's in app display of trips I gladly trade that feature for the other perks of Lyft.
> 
> I have to object here, too.
> 
> ...


Wait til they cut you off mid-shift because a car ran a stop sign and and some fat ***** transplant from Omaha tells them you "almost rear ended someone" then you have to answer to some kid named Zach in their "Trust & Safety Dept." (when you haven't had a moving violation or accident in 30 years). Others have complained about this too, not just me.

Their hourly guarantees went from $35 to $25 to $20 in Chicago once they got enough drivers.

Tips? That's great and all but barely made up for the lack of ridership or them thinking you're going to just whip up the freeway 5 miles during Chicago rush hour to pick them up within 9 minutes.

Their GPS is a NIGHTMARE in downtown Chicago and their tech people called me regularly regarding my feedback on this issue. It's obviously a BIG problem and I finally told them to quit calling me unless they're paying for my time.

Those constant 5 free rides up to $30 each do nothing to gain market share. I've seen parts of $hitcago I don't ever care yo see again where they were too afraid to take the bus or train to at a higher fare of $2.25.

Day drunk, weed reeking granola fistbump wierdo clientele and Lyft specifically markets to the drunkards right near Wrigley Field - they gave gigantic billboards.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Wait til they cut you off mid-shift because a car ran a stop sign and and some fat ***** transplant from Omaha tells them you "almost rear ended someone" then you have to answer to some kid named Zach in their Trust & Safety Dept. (when you haven't had a moving violation or accident in 30 years). Others have complained about this toon not just me.


I"m not going to comment on what ifs on moving violations and accidents -- I've seen nothing from either company that indicates a problem with either -- or at minimum problems where one handles things better than the other.

I would certainly hope though -- if there is a safety concern reported by a rider, regardless of what company -- that it be taken as seriously as the situation merits. If that means shutting down my shift, So be it.

I will say this is exactly why I have a dash cam recording front and back of my vehicle. Because with all the insurance issues with BOTH companies and not able to control what a passenger may or may not say in the event of a situation -- I wanted something with a fairly definitive record of the facts.

Are we done bashing Lyft now, Oh-My?


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Wait til they cut you off mid-shift because a car ran a stop sign and and some fat ***** transplant from Omaha tells them you "almost rear ended someone" then you have to answer to some kid named Zach in their "Trust & Safety Dept." (when you haven't had a moving violation or accident in 30 years).


ahhh, so thats why your no longer driving for Lyft!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

And what, Uber wouldn't do that? Because we were comparing the two. Also any job in an at-will state can fire people or reduce hours at any time for any reason. Hell I was suspended from a management position because a former employee who was fired came in and I joked about whether she needed to be searched for weapons (she used to carry a blade to work for protection). Thankfully, a female employee was next to me when this exchange occurred and clarified I never said I was going to strip search her. So messed up crap can happen anywhere. It isn't representative of whether or not you are appreciated, the things I listed are. 

Also, this is one of the reasons I have multiple apps to drive on. If I can't use one, I have the other. If my car is totaled I can register my other car temporarily. If I can't drive at all I can go back to dealing card games. Always have a backup plan.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Don Oldenburg said:


> ahhh, so thats why your no longer driving for Lyft!


No. They reactivated me immediately. I no longer live in that rat hole.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

... SOme people are just crabby on mondays!


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Oh My said:


> No. They reactivated me immediately. I no longer live in that rat hole.


So why do you feel it necessary to spew your your dislike in THIS forum. Why post in a LYFT forum at all?


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Oh My said:


> No. They reactivated me immediately. I no longer live in that rat hole.


If they reactivated you immediately why are you negatively commenting on how they handled the situation? Someone filed a safety claim against you. They locked you out of your app while they investigated it and got your side of the story. Once they concluded the facts (evidently rather quickly)-- They reactivated you "immediately" ..

THIS IS HOW SAFETY ISSUES ARE ADDRESSED IN ALL BUSINESSES IF THEY ARE SERIOUS ABOUT THE SAFETY OF THEIR CLIENTS AND ASSETS (I call us drivers assets here cause it's up in the air whether we are employees or contractors at this point).


----------



## drivinindc (Aug 23, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> Lyft is heavily dependent on your market.


Agree 100% with your post except this one sentence ... Because ALL rideshare is dependent on market IMO.

Here in DC, Lyft=Uber at 1.5 surge. The fact that the pax are nicer people is gravy.


----------



## 5hy (Sep 19, 2015)

EzTripp said:


> My first ping today and when the navigation opens it is 49 MINUTES away. What the hell are they thinking??? I had 2 riders yesterday that were 30 minutes to them and then 30 minutes home and both trips were less than a mile to church.  I am losing money on every LYFT trip I have had but one and that was a profit of about $4.00 with just gas deducted. Evey other ping has cost me more in gas alone that the trip paid. Oh and the trip I took yesterday that was 29 minutes to them only to have them cancel when I was at their street , well I got paid zero for that, so a 58 minute round trip and not even a cancellation fee . With UBER if you drive for 5 minutes and they cancel you get $5.


What are you driving??


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Wait til they cut you off mid-shift because a car ran a stop sign and and some fat ***** transplant from Omaha tells them you "almost rear ended someone" then you have to answer to some kid named Zach in their "Trust & Safety Dept." (when you haven't had a moving violation or accident in 30 years). Others have complained about this too, not just me.
> 
> *Their hourly guarantees went from $35 to $25 to $20 in Chicago once they got enough drivers.
> 
> ...


Why would you go back and edit your post rather than make a new reply (everything in bold)?

As to the additional concerns you bring up, again, is this not something Uber does? Guarantees don't really factor for me because I usually crush them. If I do get guarantee money it is $10 or 20, no big deal. However, this weekend I had signed up and Thursday night they texted saying they were increasing the guarantees from $25-30 to $35-40. 99% of my rides are respectful, clean, chatty people. Occasionally get the day drink pothead hipsters you seem to have real disdain for. They pay for the ride like everyone else, I could care less what they did before they got in the car. If you've worked in customer service for 25 years like I have I find you don't really care about the pains in the ass.


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

I want to see Lyft succeed as well here in Vegas. But I have a serious gripe with their navigation systems. They give an address such as 4273 State Highway 157. However, this address only exists in small print on a Thomas Guide. The correct address is 4273 E.Flamingo. The state highway reference is not on any street sign. Very irritating. By contrast Uber gives name of every business and casino in their request. And proper street names. That is why I tend to move toward Uber more. As a rider I will try to use Lyft. As a driver I will probably prefer Uber.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

mrlasvegas said:


> I want to see Lyft succeed as well here in Vegas. But I have a serious gripe with their navigation systems. They give an address such as 4273 State Highway 157. However, this address only exists in small print on a Thomas Guide. The correct address is 4273 E.Flamingo. The state highway reference is not on any street sign. Very irritating. By contrast Uber gives name of every business and casino in their request. And proper street names. That is why I tend to move toward Uber more. As a rider I will try to use Lyft. As a driver I will probably prefer Uber.


Lyft's system also makes up non-existent addresses for pinpoints too.


----------



## EzTripp (Aug 9, 2015)

Shayan said:


> What are you driving??


Mercedes E-350


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Don Oldenburg said:


> Easy "Oh My" --
> I didn't reply to OP here to defend lyft or uber... As I said -- I do both, and I love them both, and hate them both.
> 
> I don't see Uber offering 20% bonus -- which means you keep 100% of your fares. If rates are almost the same in Chicago, that's fine and dandy. But when you add that 20% on top of that for the bonus -- it makes Lyft 20% more profitable over UBER. I get that Lyft isn't as busy as Uber. It's the same way here--what is stopping you from continuing to do both?
> ...


there ups and downs with both lyft is more pro driver than uber I had some pax rate me bad cause I would not let him bring alcohol in my car.He talk shit the whole time I keep quiet for 15 minutes into a 30 minute ride and then I pulled over and told him to get out one star that prick he also one star me cause I basically told him to rate me three our below and we will never be paired again.I text lyft they email me 10 minutes later and told me to call a number called it was critical response I guess they were worried and made sure I did not go postal on him lol.I said I was fine explained everything to them they say sorry about the ride they also took his rating off so it never counted against me.I dont see uber ever doing that.That why i encourage all of yall to drive lyft .all the time only time I'm driving uber is when it surging other than that I'm on lyft if lyft not big in you market make them big hand out you promo codes


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

From what lyft told me I think lyft deactivated that rider.That why I will always support them over uber.


----------

